# Puppy Cut Picture I Came Across



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

By now you are probably sick of my indeciseveness but Belle's appointment was cancelled by groomer due to illness. What do you think of this cut? Appreciate any and all feed back.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Very cute!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Adorable. I can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

All I can say is...I LOVE IT!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

OMG!







Who is that puppy?! She is beautiful!!!








Go for that cut!!! It is really cute!!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> By now you are probably sick of my indeciseveness but Belle's appointment was cancelled by groomer due to illness. What do you think of this cut? Appreciate any and all feed back.[/B]


That dog is a Chrisman pup, growing coat. It wasn't trimmed.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=138056
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Jackie. I PM'd you just a little too soon.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=138056
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was going to say that's a 'real puppy' not a cut! It would be impossible to do a cut that perfectly layered. We can hope though!








That Chrisman website is sure into MO.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The "cut" is great. At least the photo can show your groomer about how long to leave her hair, etc.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I love a longer puppy cut...I think that if you take this photo to the groomers they'll have an idea of the style you like. I am sure though that however you trim Belle, she'll be beautiful!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Gorgeous pup! That's probably about the length I will keep Paris in when her hair grows out.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I love that length if you dont keep a full coat! So cute!


----------



## chrisman (Dec 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=138140
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was going to say that's a 'real puppy' not a cut! It would be impossible to do a cut that perfectly layered. We can hope though!








That Chrisman website is sure into MO.
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]
Next time you take a picture form my website ask me for permission .You are wrong. The puppy Cut was done by me Christopher Vicari.National All star JR. Grand Champion at the age of 16 years old Best All-Around Dog Groomer, and Best Scissored Dog in Show awards, Yes, it is possible to cut that perfectly. 
"That Chrisman website is sure into MO." I have no idea where you are going with your statement


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Welcome to SM. Your pup is beautiful and the cut is fantastic.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Christopher, you did a fantastic job! Your maltese are the most beautiful maltese!







I took a similar picture to my groomer & ended up with this:









Groomers in my area say that the puppy look just can't be duplicated. Glad to see that by very talented people it can be! We all love the maltese as our pets & get lost as to how to maintain a great look on them, while being practical & incorporating them into our family lives. Thanks for letting us know its possible!


----------



## Lacie2 (Sep 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=138697
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]
Next time you take a picture form my website ask me for permission .You are wrong. The puppy Cut was done by me Christopher Vicari.National All star JR. Grand Champion at the age of 16 years old Best All-Around Dog Groomer, and Best Scissored Dog in Show awards, Yes, it is possible to cut that perfectly. 
"That Chrisman website is sure into MO." I have no idea where you are going with your statement
[/B][/QUOTE]
Do you teach grooming? I would really like to have some lessons on sissoring my own dogs. You certanily did a wonderful job on this little beauty.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=138697
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was going to say that's a 'real puppy' not a cut! It would be impossible to do a cut that perfectly layered. We can hope though!








That Chrisman website is sure into MO.
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]
Next time you take a picture form my website ask me for permission .You are wrong. The puppy Cut was done by me Christopher Vicari.National All star JR. Grand Champion at the age of 16 years old Best All-Around Dog Groomer, and Best Scissored Dog in Show awards, Yes, it is possible to cut that perfectly. 
"That Chrisman website is sure into MO." I have no idea where you are going with your statement
[/B][/QUOTE]
Do you teach grooming? I would really like to have some lessons on sissoring my own dogs. You certanily did a wonderful job on this little beauty.








[/B][/QUOTE]
Wouldn't that be wonderful to be able to get some grooming lessons from a real prof? I think the problem with groomers who do grooming for the public is that there is really no criteria for becoming a groomer, at least in most states. A lot of them just start off as the person that shampoos the dogs then one day they pick up a pair of sheers and call themselves a groomer. It takes a lot of practice to become a prof. like Christopher. 

I love the look of that pup. That kind of grown a little puppy cut is so becoming to our babies. Even when they are tossled it still looks cute, cute, cute!

Jackie, I think Belle would look great in that cut.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=138697
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

You are wrong. The puppy Cut was done by me Christopher Vicari.National All star JR. Grand Champion at the age of 16 years old Best All-Around Dog Groomer, and Best Scissored Dog in Show awards, Yes, it is possible to cut that perfectly. 
"That Chrisman website is sure into MO." I have no idea where you are going with your statement
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wow!







I am just so excited that the cut can really be done that way!!!! I LOVE the layered puppy cut look!!!







I am now doing the happy dance that it is possible!









I am sorry that the picture was taken without permission, but I must say, that I have been drooling over the pup since it was posted. It has got to be the absolute prettiest malt puppy I have ever seen! (Well, maybe it isn't a puppy...how old is the fluff in that picture?







)
Regardless...he/she is absolutely stunning! (as are all your malts!)
Glad you came to SM!
Wish I could bring mine to you for groooming!


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

> Next time you take a picture form my website ask me for permission .You are wrong. The puppy Cut was done by me Christopher Vicari.National All star JR. Grand Champion at the age of 16 years old Best All-Around Dog Groomer, and Best Scissored Dog in Show awards, Yes, it is possible to cut that perfectly.
> "That Chrisman website is sure into MO." I have no idea where you are going with your statement[/B]


Gorgeous dog - that is my 'ideal' cut for a pet Malteses and what I try to achieve for Audrey, although nothing like as successfully!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Christopher is one of the VERY BEST at grooming Maltese in the country.







Hey, make that the whole world.







Christopher and Tonia of Rhapsody just knock me out with their abilities to groom perfectly. Unfortunately, I doubt there are many regular groomers around the country that would be bothered with the time, patience, and have the TALENT to do it this way....which is sad ....because I would be willing to pay for the time and effort it takes to do nice scissor cutting/layering on my Maltese... as I think quite a few of us would. If you find a groomer that will take time to do it right....you have struck gold.


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

I think that cut would be perfect for Bella. Short and easy, but still very Princessy. It would suit her nicely!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Well I'm mortified!







Last time I ordered pish pads I spoke to Christopher I told him about our site and that everyone was really nice and that they would make a great addition to our forum. Who cares if they post and put MO on their website? I don't like MO, but I'm also not selling a product. They are fabulous and reputable breeders and I think that's all that matters! I really hope they come back! JMHO


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> Christopher is one of the VERY BEST at grooming Maltese in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carole, Vicki Abbott's daughter (her name escapes me now) was featured during one of the recent dog shows. She spoke about how it takes 5.5 hours per day to properly groom her dogs. My age is showing because I cannot recall the name of her dog either...it happened to win the toy breed.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

You guys are crackin' me up. Do you honestly think Chris or Manny are interested in joining this site??

That was their first and only post, in defense of a scissor cut. Nothing more, nothing less...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> You guys are crackin' me up. Do you honestly think Chris or Manny are interested in joining this site??
> 
> That was their first and only post, in defense of a scissor cut. Nothing more, nothing less...[/B]


Deb, should we take a survey?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=141074
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL ~ I think we should

Trust me. They don't give a rip about this site. Much less contribute to it ~ lol


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Christopher is one of the VERY BEST at grooming Maltese in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Carole, I'm in no way discounting the ability of Tonia or the Chrisman guys, but I would like to add a little to your post. I know that you have said you do not travel to shows, so some of your opinions are probably based on what you have read or heard.
First, I would like to say that I'm not one of those good groomers. I'm fair, and I'm learning, so I'm not referring to me here. But, I felt like some of the good ones needed defending, after reading your post. I don't know if others took it like I did or not. I would like to point out that there are a number of excellent groomers of Maltese all over the United States. They show their dogs in competiton on a regular basis, and their talent is show in the ring consistently. Some of these actually own grooming shops and do groom for others, and some are like the two you mentioned who are professional handlers/exhibitors of their own dogs, and do not do public grooming.
Now, on another note, when are we going to get an update on your new little girl--complete with pictures?


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> Carole, Vicki Abbott's daughter (her name escapes me now) was featured during one of the recent dog shows. She spoke about how it takes 5.5 hours per day to properly groom her dogs. My age is showing because I cannot recall the name of her dog either...it happened to win the toy breed.[/B]



Tara Martin I believe







.... and the Maltese is ...CH. Bhe-Jei's Pinball Wizard (Tommy) who was bred and owned by Bobbi Linden before she sadly passed away of Cancer a couple years ago





















and then Tara took over Tommy.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=140502
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think if you will re-read my post I said that Christoper and Tonia are *"one of the best"*. I did not say there were not other fantastic show groomers. I just feel that it is hard to get for our pet Maltese ...the kind cuts/groom you see in SHOW people's grooming when we take them to the neighborhood shop. The regular pet groomer on the corner just don't do Maltese and Maltese only...day after day and year after year like show people do.... to ever match the expertise. THAT was the point of my post. (I was not comparing the grooming of professional show handlers to the grooming of those that show and handle their own Maltese at all)







Sorry you took the post personally and wrong.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I do believe it is this Tommy thats weight was in discussion on the Maltese Only forum but I missed that thread as I have been busy with a new puppy.







I only heard through the Maltese grapevine there was some discussion going on about him. Whatever Tommy might weight he sure looked lovely when I saw him on my tv screen last year.









I am curious ....Do they actually every get out the scales and weight Maltese in competition? If they are suppose to be between 4-7 with 4-6 preferred.....seems it should be a requirement with comparing the Maltese against each other in competition....but I don't know that they do or not?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=141441
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wasn't the only one who took it this way. I just combined the thoughts of those I talked with who were upset over it and responded.



> I do believe it is this Tommy thats weight was in discussion on the Maltese Only forum but I missed that thread as I have been busy with a new puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tommy was in Memphis the weekend Andy finished. He is nowhere near 12 pounds. 

From what I'm told, there is the option to get out the scales to weight. The way it was put to me what if some of the competition thought it was in their interest to call for a weight, they would have done it.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Tommy was in Memphis the weekend Andy finished. He is nowhere near 12 pounds.
> 
> From what I'm told, there is the option to get out the scales to weight. The way it was put to me what if some of the competition thought it was in their interest to call for a weight, they would have done it.[/B]


I guess this is why the standard also says: overall quality is preferred over size.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=141479
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think if you will re-read my post I said that Christoper and Tonia are *"one of the best"*. I did not say there were not other fantastic show groomers. I just feel that it is hard to get for our pet Maltese ...the kind cuts/groom you see in SHOW people's grooming when we take them to the neighborhood shop. The regular pet groomer on the corner just don't do Maltese and Maltese only...day after day and year after year like show people do.... to ever match the expertise. THAT was the point of my post. (I was not comparing the grooming of professional show handlers to the grooming of those that show and handle their own Maltese at all)







Sorry you took the post personally and wrong.








[/B][/QUOTE]


I wasn't the only one who took it this way. I just combined the thoughts of those I talked with who were upset over it and responded.

[/B][/QUOTE]


*LucyLou*...to pat two wonderful show people on the back for their fantastic grooming abilities is hardly insulting the others...unless they are not big enough to allow compliments to others in the show world. Thanks for reminding me why I will stick with the pet people.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

ladies ?????? if this is getting personal please cool it or PM each other, this thread was asking for opinions on the cut, not the cutters

and for further information the picture was emailed to the original poster without knowledge of where it came from, honest mistake happens all the time, no harm no foul


you may now join your regularly scheduled program







thanks


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> ladies ?????? if this is getting personal please cool it or PM each other, this thread was asking for opinions on the cut, not the cutters
> 
> and for further information the picture was emailed to the original poster without knowledge of where it came from, honest mistake happens all the time, no harm no foul
> 
> ...


Of course it was an honest mistake. As you said, no harm, no foul. In the grand scheme of things, not that big of a deal...not at ALL...


----------



## Ke Ke (Jun 7, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=138697
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]
Next time you take a picture form my website ask me for permission .You are wrong. The puppy Cut was done by me Christopher Vicari.National All star JR. Grand Champion at the age of 16 years old Best All-Around Dog Groomer, and Best Scissored Dog in Show awards, Yes, it is possible to cut that perfectly. 
"That Chrisman website is sure into MO." I have no idea where you are going with your statement
[/B][/QUOTE]
Hi Chrisman,
Are you as snippy with your scissors as you are with your mouth?
Regards,
Filus and Eleeut


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=141465
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You stirring again, Bren??? I heard 'something' about a tommy over at MO, wasnt sure what they were rabbitting on about though.

Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Very very cute.Go for this one!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

This picture appears to be very popular. According to discussion on another forum, it has been used again on Puppyfind by scam artists trying to sell the pups for $500. In checking, more than one member reported finding pictures of their dogs. 
It appears that the scam is to now sell dogs that don't exist, or to say that dog is sold and refer you to someone else who has another one. So folks, if you go to that site--BUYER BEWARE.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I missed this entire thread before.... maybe it's a good thing or I might have posted something and regretted it later. But I can't help but add a thought or two with certainly not offense intended. One thing that makes this site different, and better in my opinion, from other sites, is the lack of "attitude". We are all drawn together by our love of the maltese no matter what our level of knowledge to share that knowledge and love. No one looks down on someone else because that person knows less about the breed.

Some of us have left other sites, or been driven away by the "I know more than you and am better than you" attitude of of some posters. I have a great deal of respect for people who make it their lifes work to improve the quality of the breed but I also find many of them to be rude and arrogant people. It seems to me that occasionally a "well known breeder" makes a brief stop here with the sole purpose of telling us how wrong we are about something and we fall all over ourselves to tell them how wonderful they are. Why is that? They really don't care about this group or about our pups. 

In our own group of regulars we have some wonderful knowledgable people I would much rather receive their sound and kind advice than the snippets of sarcasm from someone who only stops in to sell a product or reprimand us and is not interested in sharing knowledge.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I missed this entire thread before.... maybe it's a good thing or I might have posted something and regretted it later. But I can't help but add a thought or two with certainly not offense intended. One thing that makes this site different, and better in my opinion, from other sites, is the lack of "attitude". We are all drawn together by our love of the maltese no matter what our level of knowledge to share that knowledge and love. No one looks down on someone else because that person knows less about the breed.
> 
> Some of us have left other sites, or been driven away by the "I know more than you and am better than you" attitude of of some posters. I have a great deal of respect for people who make it their lifes work to improve the quality of the breed but I also find many of them to be rude and arrogant people. It seems to me that occasionally a "well known breeder" makes a brief stop here with the sole purpose of telling us how wrong we are about something and we fall all over ourselves to tell them how wonderful they are. Why is that? They really don't care about this group or about our pups.
> 
> In our own group of regulars we have some wonderful knowledgable people I would much rather receive their sound and kind advice than the snippets of sarcasm from someone who only stops in to sell a product or reprimand us and is not interested in sharing knowledge.[/B]


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

> I missed this entire thread before.... maybe it's a good thing or I might have posted something and regretted it later. But I can't help but add a thought or two with certainly not offense intended. One thing that makes this site different, and better in my opinion, from other sites, is the lack of "attitude". We are all drawn together by our love of the maltese no matter what our level of knowledge to share that knowledge and love. No one looks down on someone else because that person knows less about the breed.
> 
> Some of us have left other sites, or been driven away by the "I know more than you and am better than you" attitude of of some posters. I have a great deal of respect for people who make it their lifes work to improve the quality of the breed but I also find many of them to be rude and arrogant people. It seems to me that occasionally a "well known breeder" makes a brief stop here with the sole purpose of telling us how wrong we are about something and we fall all over ourselves to tell them how wonderful they are. Why is that? They really don't care about this group or about our pups.
> 
> In our own group of regulars we have some wonderful knowledgable people I would much rather receive their sound and kind advice than the snippets of sarcasm from someone who only stops in to sell a product or reprimand us and is not interested in sharing knowledge.[/B]



My thoughts exactly and thank you for taking the time to elucidate so well.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I love the puppy cut but unless you have a groomer who can do the slithering cut to lay natural on the ends it's a tough one to duplicate. I agree..take the pic and ask them before committing to it.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I also missed the whole mess after posting that I didn't think it was a 'cut', but a real puppy! Evidently Chris/man is the top dog in dog hair cutting, and if he cut that puppy then G*d bless. He should be flattered I thought it was natural. I've always wished my hair dresser would cut my Malt, cause I knew a decent layered cut should be able to be done. Sorry he didn't understand about my MO statement. Guess you'd have to be on our side of the tracks to get it. At that time we were having one of J's sweet natured attacks here on members, so I was a bit taken aback when I visited the boy's website and saw their MO posting.

I'm not staying up nights worrying about lerking "top" breeders. I don't ever mean to be mean, if you know what I mean







. There's enough dogs in this world to go around, and I don't kiss *^@# of arrogant *&^%#@ so I can then kiss their feet after paying good money for some of their stock.









(settle down now, no one needs to add to my rant, I don't very often let my Irish out. Sorry Joe, some times people have things that just need to be said. I'm just sorry I didn't see that Chris/man had 'joined' us a month ago)


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> I missed this entire thread before.... maybe it's a good thing or I might have posted something and regretted it later. But I can't help but add a thought or two with certainly not offense intended. One thing that makes this site different, and better in my opinion, from other sites, is the lack of "attitude". We are all drawn together by our love of the maltese no matter what our level of knowledge to share that knowledge and love. No one looks down on someone else because that person knows less about the breed.
> 
> Some of us have left other sites, or been driven away by the "I know more than you and am better than you" attitude of of some posters. I have a great deal of respect for people who make it their lifes work to improve the quality of the breed but I also find many of them to be rude and arrogant people. It seems to me that occasionally a "well known breeder" makes a brief stop here with the sole purpose of telling us how wrong we are about something and we fall all over ourselves to tell them how wonderful they are. Why is that? They really don't care about this group or about our pups.
> 
> In our own group of regulars we have some wonderful knowledgable people I would much rather receive their sound and kind advice than the snippets of sarcasm from someone who only stops in to sell a product or reprimand us and is not interested in sharing knowledge.[/B]



Totally and completely dead on!!!!!! Thanks for saying it so well!!!!!


----------

